# Recommendation for security cameras



## woodieallen (24 Feb 2022)

As above. Requirements are:

Good definition.

External

Good night-time performance (no street lights out in the sticks)

Battery operated with ability to recharge from solar panels

Wi-fi

Multiple cameras ...minimum 4

Local recording - ideally able to view remotely...eg if away from the house

All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## shed9 (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## woodieallen (24 Feb 2022)

Not helpful.


----------



## Gordon Tarling (24 Feb 2022)

Sorry, I can't advise on specific cameras, but if you want a camera that connects via wifi, it's going to require a mains supply.

G.


----------



## woodieallen (24 Feb 2022)

Gordon Tarling said:


> Sorry, I can't advise on specific cameras, but if you want a camera that connects via wifi, it's going to require a mains supply.
> 
> G.


I'm afraid you are wrong. Plenty out there.


----------



## fezman (24 Feb 2022)

I think Shed9 is pointing you toward Swann. 

I have 3 Ring cams at the minute. One is the doorbell - ultra useful to avoid missed parcel deliveries. Battery lasts about 2-3 months with limited LIVE views (that burns the battery much quicker). 

One is wired internally pointing out of a windows and one is high mounted and powered by a solar panel. Never drops below 80% charge from the solar panel. 

All wifi , all record back to Ring. Accessible from PC or phone / tablet. Have a live view and motion activated recording. 

Works great for me. Cost is £8 per month for the Ring recording. 

One downside is that there is no easy way to view all cameras simultaneously.


----------



## Sandyn (24 Feb 2022)

My son in law uses the Arlo system. I think he has about 10 cameras scattered about the property, inside and out. They get alerts on their phone if any motion is detected. It seems to work very well.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (24 Feb 2022)

I also have 3 Ring cameras, a doorbell and 2 flood lights around the back. They don’t meet all your requirements but they are very easy to install and operate and the videos are stored in the cloud so accessible anywhere. 

Instant retreaval isn’t always easy depending where you are but it is stored. Never had a problem with them in 3 years and it even reminds you to charge the doorbell when it’s low.


----------



## woodieallen (24 Feb 2022)

I'm afraid that Ring, Arlo, Nest etc all fail the local recording requirement. Our upload bandwidth is way, way too low.


----------



## starlingwood (24 Feb 2022)

What's your budget like?


----------



## woodieallen (24 Feb 2022)

Open-minded. Will depend on functionality etc. Performance etc.


----------



## LambCrafter (24 Feb 2022)

You could look at the Reolink Argus range - external, local SD card recording, and can be powered via solar.









Reolink® Store: Security Cameras & Systems for 24/7 Protection


Shop for Reolink® battery-powered security cameras, PoE, WiFi cams & CCTV systems, and accessories. DIY home & business security. Free shipping & Shop now.




m.store.reolink.com





Don’t have hands-on experience with them but I’ve come across them while looking into security cameras.


----------



## shed9 (24 Feb 2022)

Consider looking at live view trail cameras. They are robust, high quality, operational in low light, built to be fitted externally long term with battery and have local storage with the better ones having live view. Depends if you want an obvious deterrent or not. Just another option to consider. 

The geese up there ^ was serious. The best security systems I've ever had has been geese or ducks.


----------



## starlingwood (24 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> Open-minded. Will depend on functionality etc. Performance etc.


I've got Bascom systems. Budget ought to be £2k for what you're after. Good system almost pro but requires DIY install. Good support too.


----------



## woodieallen (24 Feb 2022)

LambCrafter said:


> You could look at the Reolink Argus range - external, local SD card recording, and can be powered via solar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that link. Not come across them before



shed9 said:


> Consider looking at live view trail cameras. They are robust, high quality, operational in low light, built to be fitted externally long term with battery and have local storage with the better ones having live view. Depends if you want an obvious deterrent or not. Just another option to consider.
> 
> The geese up there ^ was serious. The best security systems I've ever had has been geese or ducks.



I know that geese are very good deterrents. It's the lack of remote access that's the problem !! I have a trail camera and TBH not impressed with the video quality especially at night. It's a Bushnell IIRC.



starlingwood said:


> I've got Bascom systems. Budget ought to be £2k for what you're after. Good system almost pro but requires DIY install. Good support too.



That's another good link, thank you and well within budget.


----------



## Stan (24 Feb 2022)

shed9 said:


> The geese up there ^ was serious. The best security systems I've ever had has been geese or ducks.



The Romans thought so too.

Consider where your cameras are to be located. If they are all high level, then the only view you will get of Billy Burglar will be the top of his head, face screened by the peak of his baseball cap - not much use for ID evidence at court!

A covert camera at face level is good. As long as it doesn't impact on neighbours privacy it should be ok. It needs to be covert so that Billy doesn't smash it when preparing the job. An overt camera at a higher level is helpful as a deterrent.


----------



## Peter Sefton (24 Feb 2022)

I have a hardwired Reolink system, not quite what you are looking for but they have been very good.









Reolink: Global Innovator in Smart Home Security and Camera Solutions


Trusted by 2,000,000+ users and featured in top-tier media, Reolink delivers reliable and budget-friendly security products for home and business worldwide.




reolink.com


----------



## Naylom (25 Feb 2022)

Peter Sefton said:


> I have a hardwired Reolink system, not quite what you are looking for but they have been very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also use hardwired Reolink and have them recording to a Synology NAS using a it’s in built surveillance system. Wi-Fi cameras can too easily be blocked. If your bandwidth is very low are you going to be able to monitor remotely anyway?


----------



## woodieallen (25 Feb 2022)

Thank you Peter. I've ordered one of the Reolink's to try out.


----------



## LambCrafter (25 Feb 2022)

Which Reolink camera have you purchased? One from the Argus range?

Would be interested what you think about it once you’ve tested it out.


----------



## bryan267 (25 Feb 2022)

I have two system's, a 6 year old swan and a few reolinks recording to a qnap NAS. I find that any external camera with in built infra red will soon attract spider webs which reflect the infra red back blocking any night view, they need regular cleaning and any burglar just needs to look out for the red lights to steel the cameras. If they are local record then not much good if their gone. If you can find a system that can see in the dark but instal wired infrared lights then night time picture quality can be much better. I am unable to switch off the infrarad lights on my swan cameras.
i have some ok videos of my dog going to the gate to collect the post from the postman, but if the postman was a burglar my camera footage would be pretty useless in identifying the purp. At 1080p people are identifiable at about 6 meters or nearer. a hoodie or baseball cap and its even less and that depends on the height of the camera.
however using a nas to record has its advantages, you can hide the nas anywhere on the network and the nas can send its recordings to a remote destination. Amazon S3 is cheap but would require high internet bandwidth, you can get 4g contracts with great upload for about £18 per month on unlimited data plans. Good luck. Post back your experience with what ever you go with please.


----------



## bansobaby (25 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> I'm afraid that Ring, Arlo, Nest etc all fail the local recording requirement. Our upload bandwidth is way, way too low.


You can record locally with Arlo.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Feb 2022)

shed9 said:


> The geese up there ^ was serious. The best security systems I've ever had has been geese or ducks.


The very best early warning system is geese and guinea fowl. The slightest hint of a noise wakes the guinea fowl, they then wake the geese.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Feb 2022)

bryan267 said:


> . Amazon S3 is cheap but would require high internet bandwidth ...



Curiosity - what do you call high?


----------



## Spectric (25 Feb 2022)

Hardwired is the best solution, and incorporate into an alarm system so as to detect any tampering, ie wires cut. Using local secure storage is also the way to go but also have it mirrored to remote storage, this way it records real time but backs up at what ever speed it wants. Rather than IR cameras just make sure you have good PIR lighting which is a good deterent in it's own right, making an area daylight is not what a scumbag wants. Geese are great, but also gravel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The very best early warning system is geese and guinea fowl. The slightest hint of a noise wakes the guinea fowl, they then wake the geese.


Actually, at the time I had an even better system - the guinea fowl woke the geese, the geese woke the dobermann and the English mastiff.


----------



## jcassidy (25 Feb 2022)

I would be interested in knowing the purpose of the cameras. 

I've said this before in this forum; cameras are a detective control, they are not preventative or corrective. Not preventative; they won't stop thieves (as suggested, the thieves may well steal the cameras!). Not corrective; they won't make your stuff unsellable or easy to track or compensate you for the loss.

I would invest first in deterrant controls such as fencing, lighting, _visibly _secure doors and windows, monitored alarms, limiting the visibility of stuff-worth-stealing. I would then invest invest in corrective controls like smart tags & liquids, along with the relevant highly-visible warning notices (assuming it's a workshop we're talking about here), as well as insurance.

I'm not sure what the value of having off-site access to video feeds is, unless you intend to _detect _that a break-in is happening in real time and then go to the site to confront the intruders - said action being unwise in the extreme. 

CCTV is really great for theft loss prevention in a workplace where you can identify who is taking the cash out of the till - less useful to identify hooded & balaclaved professional thieves late at night.


----------



## TRITON (25 Feb 2022)

What about this. Scare the utter bejesus out of any would-be intruder 

I think if they were any closer than 20 feet they'd end up with 3rd degree sunburn


----------



## Spectric (25 Feb 2022)

All you have to think about when it comes to security is that it is layers of protection, you will never stop someone who is really determined but don't make their lives easy. You need to try and get into their head, think like them and what might put you off or deter you, cameras have there place but not a first line of defence but along with good lighting can be a deterent like gravel drives, geese and alarms. The alarm system wants to be triggered before they break into your outbuildings, so make sure you have triggers inside and out. Maybe a simple warning that someone has opened a side gate for example so you are now cautious. Don't have the contents on show through windows because that is just giving them motivation, use chemical markers on everything and make sure you have the notices showing to that effect. Look at your property boundaries, can they get in and out without using the normal access routes and if so block them with fencing and plants. Dark areas are not good but can be if you have some good trip hazzards there along with something not so nice to fall onto.


----------



## woodieallen (25 Feb 2022)

jcassidy said:


> I would be interested in knowing the purpose of the cameras.
> 
> I've said this before in this forum; cameras are a detective control, they are not preventative or corrective. Not preventative; they won't stop thieves (as suggested, the thieves may well steal the cameras!). Not corrective; they won't make your stuff unsellable or easy to track or compensate you for the loss.
> 
> ...


We unfortunately have a neighbour and a more vindictive, lying, mean-spirited cretin you would be hard to find. Had the police out to him three times for harassment but might just as well have p****d in the wind the fat lot of good that they were. So if we go away on holiday we want to be alerted to him doing something we'd prefer him not to, then I'd ring up my mates in the village who would go round very quickly, very quietly and persuade him that what he was doing was not a good idea. As I said, police are a fat lot of good.


----------



## jcassidy (25 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> I'd ring up my mates in the village who would go round very quickly, very quietly and persuade him that what he was doing was not a good idea. As I said, police are a fat lot of good.



Well then that'll do; do you think cameras will be effective deterrant? I wonder if a barring or anti-harrassment order from a judge is a better investment for your money. (Ignoring Police is largely consequence-free, ignoring a judge's order to stay away from you isn't).


----------



## woodieallen (25 Feb 2022)

jcassidy said:


> Well then that'll do; do you think cameras will be effective deterrant? I wonder if a barring or anti-harrassment order from a judge is a better investment for your money. (Ignoring Police is largely consequence-free, ignoring a judge's order to stay away from you isn't).


No, they won't act as a deterrent nor do we expect them to. He is too thick and stupid to be honest. We just want to (a) have further recorded evidence and/or (b) 'encourage' him not to do it.

This is only the tip of the iceberg and there are ongoing legal actions in play. You are right in that a court injunction is a powerful tool as breaching that is a criminal offence. Oh...slapped wrists, Michael...who are you kidding? Even if he does breach the court injunction, the police will do Sweet F A. Which is why we prefer option (b) above.


----------



## Fergie 307 (25 Feb 2022)

We have had a couple of successes in our village in recent years. Interestingly in both cases the footage from the house attacked was essentially useless. They clearly knew there were cameras and covered up. What screwed them was in each case someone else's camera picked up the registration of their car. On the second occasion they were arrested and the stolen property recovered within a couple of hours. So maybe useful to make sure you install a camera with a view of the road outside, although you might have to get agreement from the neighbours if it views their properties.


----------



## Something catchy (26 Feb 2022)

Hi 

I’m new here , I’ve got 2 Arlo cams , there very small and discrete , battery powered and infared , the app is very good . Worth a look and not to expensive


----------



## Something catchy (26 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> I'm afraid that Ring, Arlo, Nest etc all fail the local recording requirement. Our upload bandwidth is way, way too low.


You can get 4g mobile dongles with unlimited internet for £10.00 a month


----------



## woodieallen (26 Feb 2022)

Something catchy said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m new here , I’ve got 2 Arlo cams , there very small and discrete , battery powered and infared , the app is very good . Worth a look and not to expensive



I don't call £320 for a camera inexpensive !

Re dongles. What's 4G ? I can but dream living where we do. Lucky to get 3G.


----------



## clogs (26 Feb 2022)

We had similar probs
we just sold up and moved on….couldnt stand the continus worry /stress.
ever since lived away from neighbours at least 1/2 mile…
plus 3nosey Border Collies on the loose..
we never leave our place empty or just a few hours….
holidays we have house sitters for all the animals…
sorry not much use…


----------



## littleplop (26 Feb 2022)

I have a fairly extensive hardwired setup using a QNAP NAS and the built in QVR Pro software and I've added further licences for more cameras.

The exterior grade Hikvision turret cameras are all powered using Power over Ethernet using shielded exterior grade CAT 6 cabling which I have found to be spot on for my setup as we've got cameras spread over quite an area.

I've got several different types of the Hikvisions deployed - some wider angle lenses and some narrower to suit exactly what I need to cover. Night vision quality is I think very good and I've had them up about four years. Remote access via mobile appa is good and secure and can view any and all cameras very easily.

Bandwidth for access might be a bit painful though?

Certainly a decent amount of storage is required if you want to be able to cover multiple cameras while you might be away on holiday for 2 weeks perhaps so consider how much data you will produce and how long you need to retain it.

I use multiple NAS systems working from home and have about 40 Terabytes for back up etc so no problem but it does begin to ratchet up cost.

If nothing else though, it has been great seeing some of the wildlife that wanders through the garden at various points!


----------



## Fergie 307 (26 Feb 2022)

clogs said:


> We had similar probs
> we just sold up and moved on….couldnt stand the continus worry /stress.
> ever since lived away from neighbours at least 1/2 mile…
> plus 3nosey Border Collies on the loose..
> ...


I am very fortunate that my experience with the neighbours is very positive. They are mostly retired, and some very nosy, but very little escapes their notice.


----------



## DrPhill (26 Feb 2022)

Sorry, late to the discussion
I have a reolink go. Solar powered, runs on a 4g dongle (4gbp/pcm from vodaphone). Been working for 3, 4? years with only a few blips when the sd card failed. Has stopped working now because I forgot to top up the account. I could easy get it working by phoning vodaphone, but the problem has moved house.
I have left the device up because it might deter scrotes. Plus it should still be recording, just not telling me by text message.


----------



## shed9 (26 Feb 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> We have had a couple of successes in our village in recent years. Interestingly in both cases the footage from the house attacked was essentially useless. They clearly knew there were cameras and covered up. What screwed them was in each case someone else's camera picked up the registration of their car. On the second occasion they were arrested and the stolen property recovered within a couple of hours. So maybe useful to make sure you install a camera with a view of the road outside, although you might have to get agreement from the neighbours if it views their properties.


This would be my worry, it's clearly not a deterrent but if obvious they will likely be immobilised or removed. Perhaps have some cheap dummy LED cameras in view and have less obvious units doing the real recording. Chances are if someone see the more visible units and does something to them there is more chance of the actual cameras being of use in possibly not being detected. 

I still think trail cameras are the way forward, appreciate you have tried them in the past but like CCTV, they are vastly different from vendor to vendor and there are some good units out there now. I'd still explore that option, maybe join a US/Canadian hunting forum as a guest and ask the question?

Sorry to hear you have crappy neighbours, no fun in that at all. It rarely ends well but hope you do get a resolve.


----------



## woodieallen (26 Feb 2022)

How do you get to see the video ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Feb 2022)

We're on the turning circle of a cul de sac. I shall get my cameras when installed to cover that - no neighbour will object. I suspect the best plan would be for the whole road to chip in and pay for top class cameras on each side at the end, though. There isn't a crime here that doesn't involve a vehicle.


----------



## shed9 (26 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> How do you get to see the video ?


If you mean trail cams, some have live view now.


----------



## woodieallen (27 Feb 2022)

shed9 said:


> If you mean trail cams, some have live view now.


No, I was thinking about those with 4G


----------



## Fergie 307 (27 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> We're on the turning circle of a cul de sac. I shall get my cameras when installed to cover that - no neighbour will object. I suspect the best plan would be for the whole road to chip in and pay for top class cameras on each side at the end, though. There isn't a crime here that doesn't involve a vehicle.


Our village is laid out as essentially a large crescent, only two ways in and out. Latest from the residents association is to fund our own cameras at both ends. Still a WIP.


----------



## Crazy Dave (27 Feb 2022)

Regarding the glow of the infrared lights, that will depend on the frequency of the light, if I remember correctly (Don't take my word for this) 840nm is the light that cannot be seen but check before buying.
Regarding protection of the camera it needs to be high up but also need to have a zoom lense or a fixed lense with the correct power to reach the area you want to monitor.
You will then need additional infrared lighting nearer to the target area in order to increase the detail of the image.
Your next consideration is do you invest in colour night vision if so forget about infrared lighting as it won't mix very well.
Points to consider are cameras with colour night vision often just slow the shutter speed to allow more light in, now this works well for a stationary image but as soon as there's movement the object that's moving will blur and can even disappear completely between frames.
If you really need submittable evidence my advice is get the professionals to survey your area and start collecting quotes.
Or dig some pit traps, cover with a tarp, branches and leaves and see what/who you catch.
Good luck.


----------



## niemeyjt (27 Feb 2022)

This is another really useful thread - but in "General Chat" - where it will drop down the lists and get ignored.

Maybe we need a "Security" forum where this and other really useful threads can be moved so they are all together?


----------



## Robbo3 (28 Feb 2022)

Since I installed 3 cheapish IP cameras the instances of vehicles cruising slowly surveying the neighbourhood has decreased dramatically.
I prefer fully wired cameras rather than wi-fi because they are more secure & because the siting of the cameras allowed it.
Although the cameras were originally powered from 13 amp sockets they were changed to POE (Power Over Ethernet) which powers each camera via its ethernet lead from a 4 port POE switch.


----------



## RedSpooky (28 Feb 2022)

fezman said:


> I think Shed9 is pointing you toward Swann.
> 
> I have 3 Ring cams at the minute. One is the doorbell - ultra useful to avoid missed parcel deliveries. Battery lasts about 2-3 months with limited LIVE views (that burns the battery much quicker).
> 
> ...



it is possible to wire in Ring doorbells ( few You Tube videos about) so no need to remove / recharge the battery. Had mine taken off Took mine off the consumer unit on a breaker to a transformer. Works fine saves the hassle if swapping out batteries and as much live viewing as you want.


----------



## Rufus (28 Feb 2022)

I run a Reolink Argus 2 with a solar panel for the last 3 years watching an outbuilding that's had a few unwanted visitors. It's a solar system that connects to an external wifi point I have. Generally, it gets enough charge from solar although I have had to mains charge it 2 or 3 times in the 3 years I've been running it. It's PIR activated and has a memory card on board. PIR notifies the app I have running on my phone from where I can watch live or download the captured footage including the sound. It's been very useful at deterring and catching people - the three in the picture below we picked up by police within 24 hours.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (28 Feb 2022)

POE is the way to go, no power cable to worry about, just a ethernet cable up to 100m long.
Hard drive recording, view alerts off your phones.


----------



## Rufus (28 Feb 2022)

100% agree with POE if you can get cable runs between the camera and the NVR. I run a Dahua system in areas where I can get wired cameras.

In my pic above, there is no power and it's the other side of a country lane so cabling is impossible.


----------



## woodieallen (28 Feb 2022)

Rufus said:


> I run a Reolink Argus 2 with a solar panel for the last 3 years watching an outbuilding that's had a few unwanted visitors. It's a solar system that connects to an external wifi point I have. Generally, it gets enough charge from solar although I have had to mains charge it 2 or 3 times in the 3 years I've been running it. It's PIR activated and has a memory card on board. PIR notifies the app I have running on my phone from where I can watch live or download the captured footage including the sound. It's been very useful at deterring and catching people - the three in the picture below we picked up by police within 24 hours.
> 
> View attachment 130569



What external wi-fi point do you have and how far away from your house and/or router is it? Battery or mains ?

If I understand you correctly..

1) the camera detects someone using PIR 
2) recording started and recorded on Mini SD card. 
3) camera alerts you via your mobile. How does it do this? Does the phone have to have the Reolink app running ? Does the phone have to be close to the camera or could it be with you on holiday in Greece?

In (2) what is the length of time of the recording

Many thanks

My understanding is that this camera won;t work with their NVR RLN8-410. Do you know of any NVRs that play nicely with the camera 
?


TIA


----------



## Rufus (28 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> What external wi-fi point do you have and how far away from your house and/or router is it? Battery or mains ?
> 
> If I understand you correctly..
> 
> ...



I run a TP-Link Omada EAP 225 as the external access point which sits on a pole on the house. That's hardwired via CAT6 to a hub that's Internet connected and is powered with PoE from the hub (so a single wire to the hub). The camera is about 50m away from that access point. You *might* get away without an access point if you're closer to you home wifi.

Your comments are correct, PIR detection and then recording onto the SD card. I think it records 30 seconds when it's triggered but keeps recording if there is ongoing activity.

Alerts are via the Reolink app that I have installed and I get them anywhere my phone is in range of a data service (so if you had data enabled in Greece, you'd get an alert or if you connected to a hotel wi-fi you'd get an alert).

You're correct on the NVR and I think that's the biggest drawback but the issue is that you'd never have enough battery power to continuously record to an NVR which is why it's motion detect. It would be really neat if they could send recorded footage to one of their NVRs when an alert if triggered. I'm not aware of anything battery/solar like that which works over industry standard protocols to an NVR (apart from some really high-end HikVision stuff with huge solar panels!).


----------



## woodieallen (28 Feb 2022)

So it fails then at providing any evidential material since it is all in the camera which if it gets nicked .....


----------



## woodieallen (28 Feb 2022)

bansobaby said:


> You can record locally with Arlo.....


When you say 'record locally'. Is that to an NVR or to an SD card on the camera (like the Reolink) ?


----------



## woodieallen (28 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> How do you get to see the video ?


Ah...just realised...4G is only used to send text alerts ???


----------



## bansobaby (1 Mar 2022)

woodieallen said:


> When you say 'record locally'. Is that to an NVR or to an SD card on the camera (like the Reolink) ?


Its to an SD card in the main unit that sits in your place of choice in the house.
The cameras are very good, the app is glitchy and the customer service is appalling. It's also very expensive, I would have sent it back but was outside my 30 days or whatever it was. I have persevered, and the system now does roughly what I want, but in hindsight, for the money I'm sure you can do better...


----------



## woodieallen (1 Mar 2022)

bansobaby said:


> Its to an SD card in the main unit that sits in your place of choice in the house.
> The cameras are very good, the app is glitchy and the customer service is appalling. It's also very expensive, I would have sent it back but was outside my 30 days or whatever it was. I have persevered, and the system now does roughly what I want, but in hindsight, for the money I'm sure you can do better...


Many thanks for the clarification. Which Arlo do you have ?


----------



## bansobaby (1 Mar 2022)

woodieallen said:


> Many thanks for the clarification. Which Arlo do you have ?


I've got the Arlo Ultra 2 cameras plus the base station (which is required). I have the app on an Ipad and on my phone, you can view stuff and control it all when you are on the same wifi network. I only pay for the cloud service if I'm going to be away for an extended time. There are ways to access the main unit and SD card remotely through port fowarding and VPNs but I haven't tried it yet. 
Pros: wifi so no wiring needed.
good quality cameras (very good)
good battery life (several weeks)
Cons: glitchy app although it seems better after a couple of updates.
not huge wifi range but then we do have a big house and very thick walls, just about managing with TP link setup.
appalling customer service.


----------



## Rufus (1 Mar 2022)

woodieallen said:


> So it fails then at providing any evidential material since it is all in the camera which if it gets nicked .....


True, but that camera is about 15-20ft up a tree so that's a physical deterrent to the camera getting stolen. I see it more as a deterrent along with other cameras I have.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2022)

Does it work? Who knows? I've not been burgled.


----------



## DRC (2 Mar 2022)

I've been using Hikvision for about 6+ yrs now. Not cheap I know but it has the capability to do everything you might ever need for evidence and peace of mind. When I purchased mine Hikvision was mainly for commercial but now they have a home user range with the same capabilities as the commercial range and more DIY friendly.


----------



## woodieallen (3 Mar 2022)

Rufus said:


> True, but that camera is about 15-20ft up a tree so that's a physical deterrent to the camera getting stolen. I see it more as a deterrent along with other cameras I have.


But if it's that high up then you are reliant on the scrote looking upwards.


----------



## woodieallen (3 Mar 2022)

DRC said:


> I've been using Hikvision for about 6+ yrs now. Not cheap I know but it has the capability to do everything you might ever need for evidence and peace of mind. When I purchased mine Hikvision was mainly for commercial but now they have a home user range with the same capabilities as the commercial range and more DIY friendly.


Trouble with Hikvision is that they are a bit like Samsuns, Sony, Panasonic et al. Constantly bringing out new models so the model numbers available are different every hour (or so it seems like) and it's damn hard to actually find exact details on them.


----------



## Rufus (3 Mar 2022)

woodieallen said:


> But if it's that high up then you are reliant on the scrote looking upwards.


Not really. All three of the lot I posted earlier were positively identified by police from that image/position. None of them even saw the camera.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Mar 2022)

It wouldn't make much difference around here - you could take the recording to the plod and give them the scrotes name and they'd still just give a crime number. I gave them the video of the guy who drove through my garden wall (and drove off without stopping after checking no one was watching) along with details of his company van and after four day a WPC rang me to say they didn't understand what I expected them to do.


----------



## woodieallen (3 Mar 2022)

Rufus said:


> Not really. All three of the lot I posted earlier were positively identified by police from that image/position. None of them even saw the camera.


Were they already known to the police ? I suspect that that would have made identification easier...


----------



## woodieallen (3 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> It wouldn't make much difference around here - you could take the recording to the plod and give them the scrotes name and they'd still just give a crime number. I gave them the video of the guy who drove through my garden wall (and drove off without stopping after checking no one was watching) along with details of his company van and after four day a WPC rang me to say they didn't understand what I expected them to do.


You and me both. Unless it involves using Blues and Twos our police couldn't give a f***. Lost all respect for them based on personal circumstances.

"...a WPC rang me to say they didn't understand what I expected them to do...." Your job ?


----------



## Rufus (4 Mar 2022)

woodieallen said:


> Were they already known to the police ? I suspect that that would have made identification easier...


Yes, known to the police but also easily identifiable from that angle. In my experience, it's hasn't been "have a go heroes" that have tried to gain entry, they're professional and already known. Police have been very good with me in terms of dealing with the situation so can't complain.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (4 Mar 2022)

Ive had two different Vivotek NVR powering 6 Vivotek cameras of various models via Poe, for the last 10 years. 

Works for me, but I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Woodwork Journey Dean (6 Mar 2022)

I’ve got various Arlo cameras with the base station. They’ve done a grand job over the last couple of years.

You can also convert old phones to plug in security cameras but that doesn’t help you at all


----------

